# Merry Christmas Giveaway - Haytalk'ers



## puritanize

Hey All..

Thanks for a wonderful year, just for fun, doing a simple giveaway, will pick some random numbers to match up with the posts to pick the winners. Giving away a couple of Quarts of Opti-Lube XPD (http://dieselfuellube.com/order2.html) and a couple of Sets of Ken's Bolt On Hooks http://www.boltonhooks.com/.

So just reply and Say gimme XPD, or gimme bolts, or gimme both....

Thanks to everyone again!!!!

Kevin


----------



## ontario hay man

Gimme both lol


----------



## LaneFarms

Gimme both


----------



## barnrope

Gimme bolts....

Darn that seems funny asking for something. Almost makes me feel like a liberal, LOL!

Thanks for running the contest and the great website. Merry Christmas and happy hayin'!


----------



## FCF

Gimme XPD


----------



## Hayguy

Gimme both!


----------



## urednecku

First, Merry CHRISTmas to all!!

Second, Thanks for having such a great place to visit with a bunch of great people with tons of knowledge, all willing to share.

Third, Thanks for the drawing, and

Fourth....

GIMME BOTH!!


----------



## rjmoses

Boltons, please.

Ralph


----------



## umpire52

Gimme both!

Thanks for a great place

Jeff


----------



## swmnhay

Gimme boltons.

Dang you are right Barnrope that doesn't sound good.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

I'll take both, or xpd or the bolts.

Thanks


----------



## bensbales

Since I'm from vermont il go " full liberal" an say gimme both "aaaahhhhh! " 
Thanks for the great site and merry Christmas to all


----------



## Bob M

gimme both, great idea and merry christmas


----------



## Chessiedog

Merry Christmas .. Gimme bolts Please ... Thanks


----------



## carcajou

Gimme Bolts Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Gearclash

Real hard for a Sioux Co. conservative to say this, but . . .

gimme both! 

Many thanks to puritanize and others for keeping this forum working!!

Blessed Christmas and Happy New Year to all!


----------



## GawasFarm

Gimmie both and merry christmas! What an excellent site!


----------



## Russ61

I'd take both. Merry christmas guys !


----------



## DSLinc1017

Gimmie both!

I'll also take my social security, when I get there..... If there is any left!

I'm from Vermont too, But please don't type cast us all! I like to think I'm just an American.

Thanks for the great site and being a second farm family.

Merry Christmas and have a great new year.


----------



## ETXhayman

Bolts please!


----------



## Blue Duck

Gimme both


----------



## ontario hay man

Just look at all the liberals on here. Give me both they say. Oh wait dont read my post from before lol.


----------



## Tim/South

Either would be nice. The bolt on's would be my first choice though.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay

Gimme both. Lol
Merry Christmas to everyone!!


----------



## RockyHill

just can't bring myself to use the 'gimme' word  but if selected either, neither, or both

Appreciate the site and all the good exchanges of ideas.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## RockmartGA

Gimme bolts!

And I want to echo the sentiments expressed by many before me, this is a great website and I have learned a ton of information from the professionals who do this stuff for a living. Thanks to all for sharing your knowledge. You may have saved a few of us from gaining that knowledge the "painful" way.

God bless all and have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## somedevildawg

Gimme, gimme, gimme, you people are pathetic......
How bout go out and work your ass off and go buy you some bolt on hooks and oil, ever heard of that? Next you'll be wanting Uncle Sam to feed ya, clothe ya, provide healthcare, free fuel......this is how it all starts....damn giveaway programs.....

Thanks to all who contribute to the site and thanks to those who keep it going, thanks to vol for all of his "links" and a special thanks to our creator for giving us Jesus Christ.

Now, gimme something and if you don't, ima hollering discrimination.....I'm just saying, better not be no damned Yankee winning this.......


----------



## ontario hay man

somedevildawg said:


> Gimme, gimme, gimme, you people are pathetic......
> How bout go out and work your ass off and go buy you some bolt on hooks and oil, ever heard of that? Next you'll be wanting Uncle Sam to feed ya, clothe ya, provide healthcare, free fuel......this is how it all starts....damn giveaway programs.....
> Thanks to all who contribute to the site and thanks to those who keep it going, thanks to vol for all of his "links" and a special thanks to our creator for giving us Jesus Christ.
> Now, gimme something and if you don't, ima hollering discrimination.....I'm just saying, better not be no damned Yankee winning this.......


It would be alot better if a Canadian won lol.


----------



## nathanhrnicek

Gimme both!!!


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

Hook me up. Merry Christmas


----------



## puritanize

HERE are the winners 
Thanks everyone for making this a great forum, Merry Christmas to all 

barnrope - bolts
urednecku - bolts
DSLinc1017 - XPD
Bob M - XPD


----------



## urednecku

Thank you, puritanize, for running a tight ship.

Also, THANK YOU for the bolts! Don't know how many times I've wished I had hooks on the bucket, just never got it done.

Oh yea,

MERRY *CHRIST*MAS!!!! TO ALL!!!


----------



## ontario hay man

Well somedevildawg I guess its back to the drawing board for us lol.


----------



## Bob M

Thank You, and I hope this won't make me a liberial. Merry Christmas to all!!!!!


----------



## Vol

puritanize said:


> HERE are the winners
> Thanks everyone for making this a great forum, Merry Christmas to all
> 
> barnrope - bolts
> urednecku - bolts
> DSLinc1017 - XPD
> Bob M - XPD


Congratulations fellas, Kevin(puritanize) has been a blessing to this website. He is very knowledgeable in the workings of these sites and he has overcome many of our difficulties with our site. I was very apprehensive when Lee Dodd purchased this site, but so far it has gone very, very well. Let's all thank our new owner Lee and the website maestro techie Kevin for making the transition not only smooth, but a much improved site.

Merry Christmas Lee and Kevin.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg

ontario hay man said:


> Well somedevildawg I guess its back to the drawing board for us lol.


Nope....to the attorneys office for me.....i guess they didnt believe me, perhaps y'all have never heard of my friend Johnny Cochran.....

Lets recap.....barnrope....Yankee
Dslink.........liberal Yankee 
Bob M........ I believe to be a transplant, moved just above the Mason-Dixon Line probably by mistake.
Uredneck...well, no denying he's the token winner, sorry *******, they only included you in a lame attempt to escape justice. I got news for em.....if the hooks don't fit.....

Thanks again puritanize for the contest, it was fun and enjoyable, like a kid waitin on candy.....Merry Christmas to all.......especially you damned Yankees


----------



## JD3430

I think Marilant is considered Dixie.


----------



## DSLinc1017

I knew this win would go over big!  
Thanks so much, Lee and Kevin! You have made this site stronger, and thankfully are keeping it true to its original intent and form. Thank you for gift! 
As I've said before , all of you are like family. Some times feeling like the odd member out for the simple fact that I live in Vermont. 
For the record, I'm not originally from Vermont, and have spent years down south, (yes Mike even very close to you, and hope to come visit as I have family there. mid west, out west, as well as on tour (working) around this great world.
I am far from a liberal! I'm a business owner who votes for the best interest of business and family. You could say I'm an independent. I hate what's going on in OUR house, The people's house! And have voted that way. Thanks for reading my rant!!!!

Now, to more important things,

I hope you all have a Merry Christmas, or happy Holliday and a wonderful and safe new year.

Oh yea, for all ya'll down there with an old grudge.... Remember, We did win the war!! . .

God bless, 
Michael.


----------



## JD3430

DSLinc1017 said:


> I knew this win would go over big!
> Thanks so much, Lee and Kevin! You have made this site stronger, and thankfully are keeping it true to its original intent and form. Thank you for gift!
> As I've said before , all of you are like family. Some times feeling like the odd member out for the simple fact that I live in Vermont.
> For the record, I'm not originally from Vermont, and have spent years down south, (yes Mike even very close to you, and hope to come visit as I have family there. mid west, out west, as well as on tour (working) around this great world.
> I am far from a liberal! I'm a business owner who votes for the best interest of business and family. You could say I'm an independent. I hate what's going on in OUR house, The people's house! And have voted that way. Thanks for reading my rant!!!!
> Now, to more important things,
> I hope you all have a Merry Christmas, or happy Holliday and a wonderful and safe new year.
> Oh yea, for all ya'll down there with an old grudge.... Remember, We did win the war!! . .
> God bless,
> Michael.


We did win the war, but we didn't win the peace. The N/S rivalry still continues. Just on a little more peaceful level. I think the south is getting the better of the north.
Better football
More factories
Warmer weather
More republicans!

Merry Christmas to all and I agree with DSL. A website that's truly one of a kind! A gift in itself!


----------



## Nitram

Bolt ons!!!! Dang late to the party again...oh well Merry Christmas and Happy Happy Happy.... New year


----------



## barnrope

Thanks guys for the bolt on hooks! Now I need a chain from here to Florida so ******* can give me a yank when I get stuck.

I think I'm still conservative! Whew! Dodged the bullet!

Merry Christmas to all of you!


----------



## ontario hay man

somedevildawg said:


> Nope....to the attorneys office for me.....i guess they didnt believe me, perhaps y'all have never heard of my friend Johnny Cochran.....
> Lets recap.....barnrope....Yankee
> Dslink.........liberal Yankee
> Bob M........ I believe to be a transplant, moved just above the Mason-Dixon Line probably by mistake.
> Uredneck...well, no denying he's the token winner, sorry *******, they only included you in a lame attempt to escape justice. I got news for em.....if the hooks don't fit.....
> Thanks again puritanize for the contest, it was fun and enjoyable, like a kid waitin on candy.....Merry Christmas to all.......especially you damned Yankees


Spoken like a true liberal. Dont you know thats what they do. Go hire a lawyer for 10 times more then what the thing they are fighting for is worth. Im very disappointed in you somedevildawg.  And the haytalk lberal of the year award goes to.... somedevildawg. Congradulations your prize is getting called a liberal for all of 2014 until you come to your senses lol. Merry chrisrmas to everyone even the biggest liberal somedevildawg


----------



## somedevildawg

DSLinc1017 said:


> I knew this win would go over big!
> Thanks so much, Lee and Kevin! You have made this site stronger, and thankfully are keeping it true to its original intent and form. Thank you for gift!
> As I've said before , all of you are like family. Some times feeling like the odd member out for the simple fact that I live in Vermont.
> For the record, I'm not originally from Vermont, and have spent years down south, (yes Mike even very close to you, and hope to come visit as I have family there. mid west, out west, as well as on tour (working) around this great world.
> I am far from a liberal! I'm a business owner who votes for the best interest of business and family. You could say I'm an independent. I hate what's going on in OUR house, The people's house! And have voted that way. Thanks for reading my rant!!!!
> Now, to more important things,
> I hope you all have a Merry Christmas, or happy Holliday and a wonderful and safe new year.
> Oh yea, for all ya'll down there with an old grudge.... Remember, We did win the war!! . .
> God bless,
> Michael.


Glad you clarified that DS, once you get that southern sand in your shoes, you'll be back.....that warm weather will beckon you back.....don't worry we'll welcome you back with open arms (although begrudgingly), and I'm not sure the "winner" of that war has been uncovered yet........(p.s. when you do move back down try to not mention the war, liable to get an asswhoopin)

I hope you all take my comments tongue n cheek.....life is too short to be filled with hatred, something I've learned from experience down in Dixie, I'm no better than the next man, I try to live life by the golden rule, I have sinned alot and surely fallen short of the glory of God, but every day is a blessing in my life, from my family, my friends, and my country. You guys and gals are what makes this site special, enjoy the pics and comments from a world away in the Land Down Under and be thankful we live in the Information Age where sharing across states, countries, and continents is possible.....kudos to Al Gore 
Be safe on this holiday season, remember why we celebrate this day, and if you're and atheist, look at the man in the mirror and make that change,(thanks Michael J) it don't take a foxhole to figure it out.......

Merry Christmas to you all.....


----------



## DSLinc1017

somedevildawg said:


> Glad you clarified that DS, once you get that southern sand in your shoes, you'll be back.....that warm weather will beckon you back.....don't worry we'll welcome you back with open arms (although begrudgingly), and I'm not sure the "winner" of that war has been uncovered yet........(p.s. when you do move back down try to not mention the war, liable to get an asswhoopin)
> I hope you all take my comments tongue n cheek.....life is too short to be filled with hatred, something I've learned from experience down in Dixie, I'm no better than the next man, I try to live life by the golden rule, I have sinned alot and surely fallen short of the glory of God, but every day is a blessing in my life, from my family, my friends, and my country. You guys and gals are what makes this site special, enjoy the pics and comments from a world away in the Land Down Under and be thankful we live in the Information Age where sharing across states, countries, and continents is possible.....kudos to Al Gore
> Be safe on this holiday season, remember why we celebrate this day, and if you're and atheist, look at the man in the mirror and make that change,(thanks Michael J) it don't take a foxhole to figure it out.......
> Merry Christmas to you all.....


No worries!! I knew as you did with the liberal stuff, it would raise some hackles.  I always love coming back down south, and the the southern drawl comes right back! To somedevildawg and all, again thanks for sharing, helping, giving the occasional jab. We all need to keep on out toes, and occasionally get towed!

Peace be with you.


----------



## Tim/South

DSLinc1017 said:


> Oh yea, for all ya'll down there with an old grudge.... Remember, We did win the war!! . .
> 
> God bless,
> Michael.


Naw, we just let folks think they did.


----------



## Grateful11

Gimme both, please


----------



## JD3430

Grateful11 said:


> Gimme both, please


Lmao!


----------



## urednecku

> Uredneck...well, no denying he's the token winner, sorry *******, they only included you in a lame attempt to escape justice.


Long as I 'won' em... 



> Thanks guys for the bolt on hooks! Now I need a chain from here to Florida so ******* can give me a yank when I get stuck.


Any time!



Tim/South said:


> Naw, we just let folks think they did.


Right?? Ever hear of anybody from the south retiring & moving NORTH??


----------



## ontario hay man

Grateful11 said:


> Gimme both, please


Little bit late. There is always next year lol.


----------



## JD3430

No, BUT, some northerners retire to the south, then move back north.
Unfortunately, one of them was my mother in law!


----------



## ontario hay man

JD3430 said:


> No, BUT, some northerners retire to the south, then move back north.
> Unfortunately, one of them was my mother in law!


Poor bugger. Must have felt like winning the lottery then realizing you had one number wrong lol.


----------



## Vol

JD3430 said:


> No, BUT, some northerners retire to the south, then move back north.
> Unfortunately, one of them was my mother in law!


Some people just cannot be happy.

Regards, Mike


----------



## DSLinc1017

Hey Kevin and Lee,

I bet you never thought this thread would ever turn out to turn into this.

It's the holidays, there is always a family dispute!


----------



## Grateful11

ontario hay man said:


> Little bit late. There is always next year lol.


Been away from the forum a while, thought it was still going on, been laying low and recouping.

That's ok I gotta coal bucket for the woodstove for my birthday to take out ashes in.


----------



## Kennyd

Thanks to everybody for the interest in the Bolt-On-Hooks! I will get them in the mail to the winners* barnrope* and *urednecku* ASAP

I hope you all had a Merry Christmas, and a very prosperious New Year ahead.


----------



## urednecku

My Bolt-On-Hooks came in today!!! 

I'll be looking for a drill bit within the next day or 2, already have a can of 'Bota orange to paint 'em with.

THANKS AGAIN!!


----------



## barnrope

Got the hooks yesterday too!  Not sure yet which one they will go on or where to put them but they will be JD green. Too darn cold around here to do more outside than the necessities.

Thank you guys for the great gift!!!!


----------



## Kennyd

urednecku said:


> My Bolt-On-Hooks came in today!!!
> 
> I'll be looking for a drill bit within the next day or 2, already have a can of 'Bota orange to paint 'em with.
> 
> THANKS AGAIN!!





barnrope said:


> Got the hooks yesterday too!  Not sure yet which one they will go on or where to put them but they will be JD green. Too darn cold around here to do more outside than the necessities.
> 
> Thank you guys for the great gift!!!!


Thanks for the update guys! Glad you got "hooked" up with some useful gifts


----------



## DSLinc1017

Received my XPD in the beginning of the week. Thanks again to Kevin and Lee for thinking this one up and involving the advertisers on the site who help to keep the site going. Of course thank you Opti Lube and Ken's hooks, participating. Opti Lube THANKS!!!! I will pay special attention to see how it does!

Kevin and Lee, 
Now you need to start working on Krone 1, for next years drawing of a 6 basket Tedder! 
Cheers, stay dry and warm. 
Michael.


----------



## barnrope

DSLinc1017 said:


> Kevin and Lee,
> Now you need to start working on Krone 1, for next years drawing of a 6 basket Tedder!
> Cheers, stay dry and warm.
> Michael.


Maybe a tedder for the rebels and nor-easterners and a Big Pack for the rest of fly over country that has no use for a tedder!


----------



## ontario hay man

Tedder for the liberals lol.


----------



## urednecku

Puritanize, please forgive me for not getting this done sooner, but I FINALLY got 'em put on! Would have had it done sooner, but 1 of 'em fell off & got mashed in the dirt, looked for over a week before I found it. Spray can says "Kubota Orange", but I guess they mean before fading!

Oh well, I have found out if you use the bucket, it's gonna get scratched up & dirty any-how!!

Again, THANK YOU!


----------



## Kennyd

urednecku said:


> Puritanize, please forgive me for not getting this done sooner, but I FINALLY got 'em put on! Would have had it done sooner, but 1 of 'em fell off & got mashed in the dirt, looked for over a week before I found it. Spray can says "Kubota Orange", but I guess they mean before fading!
> 
> Oh well, I have found out if you use the bucket, it's gonna get scratched up & dirty any-how!!
> 
> Again, THANK YOU!


Looks great! Thanks for the picture


----------



## urednecku

Finally got to try the bolt-ons. They passed the test with flying colors. They held more than the loader would lift with no complaints....yea I'm happy with them!!

And just in case you are wondering about the weight, look @ the front tires, while the rear's are almost off the ground.


----------



## Vol

Looks like your getting ready to do some serious fencing *******.

Regards, Mike


----------



## urednecku

Vol said:


> Looks like your getting ready to do some serious fencing *******.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yep, probably 2/3 mile total. Some cross-fences to replace & a couple to add. I hope mine last as long as the ones I'm rebuilding, some of the post have been there longer than I can remember.


----------



## Kennyd

urednecku said:


> Finally got to try the bolt-ons. They passed the test with flying colors. They held more than the loader would lift with no complaints....yea I'm happy with them!!
> 
> And just in case you are wondering about the weight, look @ the front tires, while the rear's are almost off the ground.


WOW! May I put those pics on my website? What model tractor/loader is that?

Do you have any rear balast on that machine? It doesnt look like it in the picture, it sure would help with the front tires!


----------



## urednecku

Kennyd said:


> WOW! May I put those pics on my website? What model tractor/loader is that?
> 
> Do you have any rear balast on that machine? It doesnt look like it in the picture, it sure would help with the front tires!


Yes, of course you can use the pics on your website.

The tractor is a Kubota M7040 with the LA1153 loader.

As for ballast, the bundles were lots heavier than I thought they would be, or I would have had a ballast on it. (I generally use a box blade with probably a 15 or so gallon tank full of concrete laid across the back of it.) Only ballast I had was the rear tires full of water. As it was, the FEL would not pick them up, but did hold them up enough to set them off my gooseneck trailer.


----------



## somedevildawg

Hydro's weren't strong enuf but the bolt ons held perfect.....good testimonial


----------



## JD3430

Kennyd said:


> WOW! May I put those pics on my website? What model tractor/loader is that?
> 
> Do you have any rear balast on that machine? It doesnt look like it in the picture, it sure would help with the front tires!


KennyD I remember you from other websites. Always helpful and friendly. 
You would make a great addition here.


----------



## Kennyd

JD3430 said:


> KennyD I remember you from other websites. Always helpful and friendly.
> You would make a great addition here.


Thanks for the kind words


----------

